# Alone....On A Desert Island



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

*Man loses fortune, lives alone on desert island for 20 years!
*
"Former millionaire David Glasheen, 73, moved to the idyllic Restoration Island, located off North East Australia, in May 1997 after losing his fortune in the stock exchange crash of 1987".





Real life castaway David Glasheen with his dog Quassi.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2017)

They should have stuck with Wilson


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

LONELY ISLAND - A man is stranded on a desert island and must find ways to kill his boredom. As our Mr Lonely spends his time trying to find ways to entertain himself, we wonder if he will ever want to go back home.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

Jus what you need for the lake!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2017)

The Castaway, is a new model with a new tool combination. It has two main blades but no bottel opener. It’s similar to the model called Carver from 2013, but the marlinspike replaces the awl/reamer.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)

Didn't we hear that in an old movie on TV years ago? We had no BBC in the US back then, but I recall that song....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't we hear that in an old movie on TV years ago? We had no BBC in the US back then, but I recall that song....



Sleepy Lagoon


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't we hear that in an old movie on TV years ago? We had no BBC in the US back then, but I recall that song....



"This is (By The) Sleepy Lagoon composed by Eric Coates and performed by Eric Coates and the Symphony Orchestra.

"The original version was recorded by Coates for introducing the BBC radio series Desert Island Discs, which has run since 1942, and the theme is still in use today.

"Other hit versions were recorded by Dinah Shore, David Rose, Fred Waring, Glenn Miller and others.

"The song made the Billboard Hot 100 in 1960, in a version by the Platters, found originally on the flipside of the 1960 top ten "Harbor Lights".


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

Trouble In Paradise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

Not exactly alone.....on Mount Desert Island, Maine!

"Mount Desert Island in Maine owes its name to French Explorer Samuel de Champlain, who reflected on the island’s treeless mountain summits and named it “Ile de Monts Deserts,” which means “island of the bare mountains.” 

*At 1,532 feet, Cadillac Mountain is MDI’s highest point—and the first place in the continental United States to welcome the sunrise each day".
*

"Many visitors are unaware that Mount Desert Island—or MDI, as it's known locally—has a rich history, established culture and thriving economy separate from Acadia National Park. The island has a local population of approximately 10,000. This population swells in the summer, at which time you might see such "summer visitors" as Martha Stewart or Rockefeller heirs who have summer cottages here".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

The Drifter: Desert Island by Jeffrey Schweitzer


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh shoot Meanderer, I thought you said "stranded on a dessert island"


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2017)

heehee, one more


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2017)

Stairway to Gilligan's Island (Stairway to Heaven)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2017)

Birthday on a desert island


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

How To Survive On a Deserted Island - EPIC HOW TO


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2018)

Wishful thinking!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2019)

Peter, Paul And Mary singing "On a Desert Island (With You in My Dreams".  A fun little song from the album "See What Tomorrow Brings"


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2019)

It's all good!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Sep 18, 2019)

ile take this along ---no rush lol...…..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2019)

and then the fight started!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2019)

Christmas Island


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 8, 2019)

Stranded on a tropical island?  If you haven't seen it, watch "The Admirable Creighton."  It's a great movie with a lot of dry British humor.  One of my favorites.
Here's the entire movie.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)




----------



## win231 (May 7, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *Man loses fortune, lives alone on desert island for 20 years!*
> 
> "Former millionaire David Glasheen, 73, moved to the idyllic Restoration Island, located off North East Australia, in May 1997 after losing his fortune in the stock exchange crash of 1987".
> 
> ...


Isn't that Gary O?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

And they do exist in the desert!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 22, 2021)

NancyNGA said:


> They should have stuck with Wilson


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2021)

MAY-DAY!


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2021)

Land Yacht Sailing.....


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2021)

“Marooned”, Howard Pyle, 1909, Oil on Canvas.






“Marooned”​_"This evocative oil piece is by American illustrator and author, *Howard Pyle*, from 1909 and is titled “Marooned.” So simple, it is one of his most emotive pieces, using the stark composition to depict the feeling of loneliness.  It depicts a pirate who has been marooned; a common punishment for those who broke the pirate code.  Surprisingly, he never used this image as an illustration in any of his books. Some critics have said that this piece is an example of when he crossed over from illustrator to fine artist. Pyle had done a previous version of the same subject in 1887 for a piece he wrote for ‘Harper’s Magazine.’

"Historians are not sure what pirates from this time actually wore so Pyle depicted the pirates’ clothes straight from his imagination giving them a style akin to gypsies. His works were so well-known, that what Pyle painted is how the general public thinks pirates actually looked like. It’s definitely how I imagine what they looked like…"_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2021)

The way to go.......


----------

